# Any Good Routes Out of L.A?



## SnakeOilWilly (Aug 31, 2015)

I know SoCal sucks. Believe me, I know. It's one of the only places I've ever hitched. But I've never had that much fun hitching in SoCal. So I'm wondering, are there ANY easy to routes coming out of L.A? I don't even care which direction It's headed. All I'm looking for is a route that won't take me 5 hours to get a ride (slight exaggeration but only sight).


----------



## Kim Chee (Aug 31, 2015)

SoCal is horrible for hitching.

Better to get a bus or metrolink ride in the direction you are going. Two days to go 50 miles is not uncommon.


----------



## SnakeOilWilly (Aug 31, 2015)

7xMichael said:


> SoCal is horrible for hitching.
> 
> Better to get a bus or metrolink ride in the direction you are going. Two days to go 50 miles is not uncommon.



I've never had as bad of luck as only going 50 miles in two days but I've been close.

I've hitched in Arizona and though I may not have had the best of luck it was miles ahead of SoCal.


----------



## psychofoamer (Aug 31, 2015)

I dug up this old thread here

https://squattheplanet.com/threads/need-socal-hitching-info-ask-me.894/#post-9290


----------



## SnakeOilWilly (Aug 31, 2015)

Thanks. I'll look here and ask questions should I need to.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Aug 31, 2015)

probably not the direction you're headed (south or east from SD) but i did write this article here:

https://squattheplanet.com/articles...os-angeles-to-san-diego-via-public-transit.2/

although if you were going north, i would probably take transit as far as you can go up to the pch/1/101.


----------



## spectacular (Aug 31, 2015)

You can always try going up the 1. I've had good luck there and the 101 after Santa Barbara or so. Any other routes will be tough.


----------



## Desperado Deluxe (Sep 2, 2015)

You can basically take transit from san diego all the way past sacramento. Not greyhound just different commuter buses. Also what @bizzolizzo said. Because bus's are fuckin monotonous. All this said if your heading north. Red line to the orange line get off at the warner center and jump on a bus twoards ventura.


----------



## XlilyX (May 18, 2017)

To go North on i5 from LA, id recommend taking the metrolink antellope valley line, departing from union station. Get off at the Newhal stop in San clemente, it costs seven dollars. Then take the local bus (can't remember the number) to the mcbean transit center (your train ticket is recognized as fare, and they do check tickets on the antellope valley line). From there take the number one bus to Castaic.Way better than San clemente for hitching, lots of truckers and 24 businesses.


----------



## XlilyX (May 27, 2017)

lily the kid said:


> To go North on i5 from LA, id recommend taking the metrolink antellope valley line, departing from union station. Get off at the Newhal stop in San clemente, it costs seven dollars. Then take the local bus (can't remember the number) to the mcbean transit center (your train ticket is recognized as fare, and they do check tickets on the antellope valley line). From there take the number one bus to Castaic.Way better than San clemente for hitching, lots of truckers and 24 businesses.


Santa clarita, not San clemente , whoops


----------



## cowboysmall (Oct 7, 2021)

spectacular said:


> You can always try going up the 1. I've had good luck there and the 101 after Santa Barbara or so. Any other routes will be tough.


Where did you start out?


----------



## truthseekingnomad (Oct 8, 2021)

you can take city busses to san bernardino all the way to palm spings indio area and hitch that way past slabs. or u can bus to yuma and hitch outta yuma towards az.


----------



## Beegod Santana (Oct 8, 2021)

Bus it as far up the 1 as you can and hitch north. Once you hit slo town it's like shooting fish in a barrel.


----------

